# Question: Have you regretted adding a second dog? (Retiree)



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am kicking around the idea of adding a second dog to our family. 

*EDIT: It would be a female retiree. *

My new apt leasing manager has two dogs himself, and the apt is under new management, so it might not bother them if I get a second dog. Nikki is so quiet that my neighbors didn't even know that we had a dog. 

Anyway. 

Has anyone had a Malt for a couple of years, added a second one, and then regretted it? 

I am concerned about whether Nikki will "take" to another fluff. My fear is that she will hate me for bringing a second dog into the home and her sweet personality will change. 

The other concern I have is cost. We've had to take a financial hit due to various things, and I don't want to add to the burden. 

That being said, if you have added a second dog and didn't have a positive experience and are sorry, can you pm me? (or answer me here if you feel comfortable) I'd really like to hear both sides of the story.

Thanks!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Suzan, we have been adding and adding and loving each one. Chase and Oz have each other when we are gone, they play and chase and snuggle together.
We would always have more then one!
Good luck with your decision!
I think Nikki would love a buddy.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The only time I regret having a 2nd dog is having a hard time controlling them both when company comes over. This is 100% my own fault because we rarely have people over so they do not know the proper way to react, and I have not trained them properly in this aspect. I am going out of town with the dogs to house sit for my parents who are on vacation this week, and I have made it a point to do some serious training during that time to fix our problems.  I bought a clicker, have read up on a lot of tips, etc and now I'm ready!

Other than that, everything else has been very positive for me. I love the companionship they get from having each other in addition to having us to be with. I think you will ultimately know if getting a 2nd dog will be best for Nikki -- With London, she originally did not care for other dogs and one day she all of a sudden was interested in them. That was when we knew it was time to add another to our family! We always wanted to have two but until she was ready, we knew it wouldn't be right.

In mention of cost, the biggest additional cost is the food. Obviously you are doubling the cost of your food budget for them. They share toys, beds, etc. so beyond the one-time costs such as getting a 2nd crate (if you use them), most costs remain the same. Since both London & Preston are healthy, vet bills are few and far between as they only go in yearly unless something is wrong. You know my husband and I are on a tight budget just like you due to me not working outside of the home, so I can tell you that it can easily be done if you desire to add a 2nd. I groom them myself now, which was a condition upon getting another Maltese -- my husband was not okay with paying a groomer to clip both dogs. That in itself has saved us around $60 every 6 weeks or so. The initial start-up equipment I bought was around $200.

Do you know yet if you would be more apt to get a puppy or adult? For London, we knew getting a puppy would be an easier transition for her -- and it was. She accepted the puppy right away and in a way acted like a big sister by showing Preston how things worked around here. It gave her a new purpose, and to this day he still looks to her for guidance in new situations.

I know Mary (I believe that is her name, forgive me if I am incorrect) has Coco & her other little girl and does regret adding a 2nd one (although loves them both, of course) so hopefully she will see this thread and be able to give you another view on it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Suzan -- I'm very happy that I added a second dog when I did. Lacie was about 18 months when I got Tilly who was about 5 months at the time. 

At first Lacie hated having Tilly here. She wasn't mean to Tilly or anything, but would totally ignore her and would pout. Tilly was just happy to be alive and she could be annoying because she was sooooooooooo busy, i.e. such a puppy. 

I haven't had an "only dog" in years and years and years and believe that they are happier in pairs.

One day (about 3 weeks after getting Tilly), I had forgotten something after leaving for the office and had to go back home. The girls wheren't expecting me and I unexpectedly caught them playing. Lacie looked at me like I had caught her with her hand in the cookie jar, but that's when I knew they would be great friends.

There were times when Tilly was a puppy that Lacie would "put her in her place" and tell her to "STOP IT" and Tilly would listen. No fighting -- just a stern growl from Lacie. I let them work out their own difference, just like siblings because it was never anything major.

Now that Jerry isn't here and I'm at work during the day, I really don't know what they'd do without each other. They love to play together. They obviously love each other as I see them going and checking on each other and giving kisses. They both like their individual attention (which they get) and sometimes their individual space (which they have).

Except that it's harder to travel with 2, I've never been sad that I got a second one.

Expensive wise, well yes it is more expensive. Not the food so much as they really don't eat all that much, but the Vet bills. Luckily my girls are both very healthy (knock on wood) and I usually only have their annuals to pay for.

At Niki's age, I would suggest adding another older (maybe teenage) puppy if possible. I think one over 6 months might be best. JMHO.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE having two!! But you knew that!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I too have the same concerns.:w00t:

Do you think Nikki is happy by herself? Have you tried her with other dogs to see what she thinks of them?

For Libby, I think she's desperate for a buddy to play with, since she's still in the puppy stage. 

That's why I started looking for a second.

Now as for sharing me and toys, that will be another story. I think I'm in for a bumpy ride.:blink:

Best of luck in your decision!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo was 3 when I opted to add Hannah to our family. I was really worried about how Boo would take it. I didn't think he'd like having a puppy around because puppies need so much attention.I guess I didn't want to make Boo feel like a puppy was more important. So I adopted Hannah who was already 4 yrs old. Luckily after a few days, it all worked out fine. Boo stayed on the sofa & watched her & finally decided she was harmless.I think a 3rd would be much more difficult for us, not because of Boo,but because of Hannah. I've found Boo to be quiet adaptable,but I know without a doubt that Hannah would not want to share her mommie & daddy with a new fluff. Neither of them like puppies at all,Boo hides in my lap while Hannah tries to chase them away. I do believe that no-one can be 100% sure of how their Malt will react to a new dog moving in,but I think most times,it will work itself out. It can be really sad when it doesn't though. I love having 2 & they love having each other.We're a happy family.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If I decide to do this, I'd be getting a female retiree who is a bit older than Nikki. 

Nikki is shy around other dogs, but very interested and always calm and composed. If she spends some time with them, she grows less shy. She seems to like Tatum (Heidi's boy) an awful lot.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I have three malts....I got Abbey when Arch turned one year old. It was good...always. Exactly how I had pictured it. I think if you're thinking of adding a second, I wouldn't wait too long....or maybe you could get a retiree. Puppies can be annoying to grown up dogs not used to their antics. 

Then two years later we got Tink (didn't really want another dog at that point, but did it anyway). He fit in because he doesn't interact with anyone! Abbey was always been kind to him and they are very good friends now. Although I believe my boys have been hanging out together recently.....

Then two years later I got Ava. She was so small, I think the others didn't know what to think.....they didn't do anything with her. But she's grown....well...ummm....she's gotten older and they've accepted her. I think it was important to her to "fit in". Life is good here, but I don't think I want any more for a while. 

Holy Mackeral!!!! How on earth did I end up with four dogs????? :w00t: All I ever wanted was two small dogs. hummmmmm......

Go for it Suzan. When you're talking with breeders tell them about Nikki's personality - I bet they can get you the personality that will fit. Heck, look at Crystal!!!! She really lucked out....big time!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> If I decide to do this, I'd be getting a female retiree who is a bit older than Nikki.
> 
> Nikki is shy around other dogs, but very interested and always calm and composed. If she spends some time with them, she grows less shy. She seems to like Tatum (Heidi's boy) an awful lot.



Well, there you go! Just dognap Tator Tot! :biggrin:

Seriously, I have heard that dogs of opposite sex are a better match.

Any way you can adopt a retiree from a local breeder so you have the opportunity to see if it works out? We have had many successful retiree adoptions here on SM, but we've also had a few disasters.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have never regretted adding Tessa. It was love at first lick for her and Sweetness. 

However . . . my first malt Samantha was born in 1992. In 1995, my now-ex and his malt Lizzie moved in and Sam barely tolerated Lizzie - really didn't like her. We got divorced in 2003 and ex and Lizzie moved out. Sam became almost a playful puppy again at the ripe old age of 11. So, if I had to do it over again, Sam would have remained an only dog.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I would be able to give it a trial run and see how it works out. 

I would kidnap Tatum, but Heidi would pay the ransom...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Yes, I would be able to give it a trial run and see how it works out.
> 
> I would kidnap Tatum, but Heidi would pay the ransom...


Just dye Tatum black and don't send a ransom note!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Purple-peep said:


> I too have the same concerns.:w00t:
> 
> Do you think Nikki is happy by herself? Have you tried her with other dogs to see what she thinks of them?
> 
> ...


 
You know, this doesn't ever change.. no matter HOW many you have, you go through this with each addition. Am I doing the right thing!?! that question has kept me up for many a night  I do think adding in a second one is probably the worst.

Management is key. Allowing them to have separate areas and greet through gates, xpens and crates initially is the best way to go. TOO quick of an introduction that goes bad, cannot be undone without alot of work. It is much easier to go slow and build a lasting relationship between the two of them. (or three or four 

This is what I tell my clients and it is what I practice. I always practice what I preach. 

If the match is meant to be, it will work. Trust that. I don't believe in coincidences...I believe animals get to where they need to go. 

Lots of luck to you all.. I'm sure it will be fine. 

Karla~N~Girlz
Animal Communicator/Canine Behaviorist


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Just dye Tatum black and don't send a ransom note!


 
MARJ!!!!!! :w00t::w00t: Have you no shame?!!!!!! :w00t: 



......if you need a driver for the get-away, I might be available......:innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda was so scared and lonely when Muffy died, it broke our hearts we had to take her everywhere with us, we could never leave her alone she would panic, I wasn't sure I wanted another dog because we were still grieving over Muffy, B&B just fell into our laps, I had taken Matilda to our groomers, when I picked her up the groomer ask me if I would consider another maltese. B&B's daddy had died and she was in need of a home. The first time we saw her we fell in love with her she needed us she was grieving and so were we, we love her so much she has brought so much joy into our lives. She was 10 when we adopted her, now that I think back on it we should have adopted a dog Matilda's age. B&B and Matilda have never played with one another, Matilda is a alfa and has always been very jealous of our attention to B&B. It took the girls almost two years to bond, they still won't lay together in a dog bed. They do get along and sometimes I think they wish they were the only ones.
I still would have gotten a second dog just younger, there is a big difference having two, grooming to be very costly. Both girls have had very little health issues, but the vet bills in dentals, shots, etc can be overwhelming at times. I think the hardest thing is when I'm by myself somewhere with both girls, I always take the stroller, B&B is much slower the Matilda I could never walk them together. I don't regret adopting B&B she is a special ol'gal:wub: just wish she had been younger


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The A Team said:


> MARJ!!!!!! :w00t::w00t: Have you no shame?!!!!!! :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> ......if you need a driver for the get-away, I might be available......:innocent:


and she would have something that nobody else has : a black Maltese:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Regret is too strong a word. When I added Nadia to our family, her and Lily had a couple of scuffles. Lily is much more easy going and will want to play and will even kiss Nadia sometimes. But Nadia is not interested. So I am saddened that even after a year they will not play together. Nadia, I know would be happiest as any only dog but both dogs get along and sometimes sleep touching each other on the bed. But I adore both and NEVER regret having them. I often think about adding a third but if I do, I want to make sure that it is one that will play with Lily. 
I also have heard that there is a better chance that two dogs new to each other will get along if they are of the opposite sex.
I would highly recommend adding a rescue to your family, both of mine are rescues and very healthy. You would make such a wonderful mommy for a rescue doggy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I added another fluff after I got my two girls and they did snip and growl but they eventually gto along fine. They all have their tiffs. Even the two I got at the same time fight sometimes. My Emily is the sweet quiet one and she's still the same ,Sasha is still ADD dog,stil the same,demands attention like crazy. We have 4 fluffs and a cocker and we puppy sit my son's german shepherd mix and rottweiller.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I added another fluff after I got my two girls and they did snip and growl but they eventually gto along fine. They all have their tiffs. Even the two I got at the same time fight sometimes. My Emily is the sweet quiet one and she's still the same ,Sasha is still ADD dog,stil the same,demands attention like crazy. We have 4 fluffs and a cocker and we puppy sit my son's german shepherd mix and rottweiller.


 
If you work it through slow and don't put them together right away, this step can be elimiated..because, dogs learn by doing and there are oftentimes, those "snips" turn into family dog fights that cannot be undone. Just a word to the wise.

Karla
Animal Communicator/Canine Behaviorist


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Suzan, Tanner was the only Malt here for 5 years & went to work with me during that time. (I also have two IGs, but they all kind of ignore each other.) Then last year, Frankie came to live with us. Tanner did not like him, wasn't mean to him or anything, but pretty much ignored him. Then this year, Jamie came to live here. I've got to say, having 3 is easier than 2. Tanner still wants to be the only Malt, and he has become much more affectionate since Jamie came, i.e., he snuggles against me at nite, something he's never done before. Anyway, they all get special Mommy time and everyone's happy. Naturally, I say go for it!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I got Summer (she was a little over two at the time) four months ago when Chloe was a little over four. My only regret was that I didn't get another maltese sooner because I love having two :wub:. I never had a problem with the two of them and Summer gets along with my cats as well. We are just one big happy family and I love it!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Slowly raising hand...

Yes, I got Lola, and I regret it all the time. She's a very sweet dog, so it isn't that. Coco was the "perfect" dog. I thought she needed a playmate, and I also saw so many here with two dogs. SOOO, I decided I'd get another. We've had two dogs for so long that it didn't seem like a huge deal to us. 

Well, Coco doesn't really like Lola, and I have to watch all the time to make sure they aren't fighting. Coco just hasn't been the same since we got Lola, and that makes me very sad. How I wish I'd never gotten another. 

We love Lola, and right now I'm in Florida with Lola, and hubby has Coco at home. They are both better dogs by themselves.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

coco said:


> Slowly raising hand...
> 
> Yes, I got Lola, and I regret it all the time. She's a very sweet dog, so it isn't that. Coco was the "perfect" dog. I thought she needed a playmate, and I also saw so many here with two dogs. SOOO, I decided I'd get another. We've had two dogs for so long that it didn't seem like a huge deal to us.
> 
> ...


How long have you had Lola now and how old was Coco when Lola came to live with you? Our first malt, Goliath, loved playing with his friends at Their House or Outside, but was always pouty if they came to HIS house. I'm afraid it would have been the same scenario as you describe with Coco/Lola. Our current dogs LOVE having each other around, but it's because they have always been in a multiple dog situation. I wonder if it makes any difference how old the 'only dog' is at the point you add another dog to the mix... I do know that we have less time to spend "per dog" than we did in a one on one situation. Some dogs are OK with that, some miss being the center of attention always.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

It sounds like you're not sure that it would be okay to have a second dog in your apartment. I think you need to ask before bringing home a second dog. You don't want be in the position of having to move or get rid of a dog.

Also, if your walls are thin you might think about the noise. Two dogs make more noise than one mostly because they get each other going (while playing or when they hear something). In an apartment, if no one is complaining about your dog you might not want to rock the boat.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_It sounds like you're not sure that it would be okay to have a second dog in your apartment. I think you need to ask before bringing home a second dog. You don't want be in the position of having to move or get rid of a dog._

Excellent point! An apartment owner/manager may be willing to turn a blind eye to one well behaved dog, but if he/she sees two may think you are trying to take advantage and drop the bomb. Do you have a contingency plan for just in case that happens?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The apartment is under new management and they are fine with two dogs. We always abide by the rules. 

The walls aren't very thin. It's a 2 story older garden-style apartment, more like a condo. The only noise we ever hear is when the people who live above us play their stereo loud, or if we are in the breezeway and the shitzu upstairs barks.

Nikki isn't a barker, and from what I know, the new dog isn't either. And if they start, they will be trained.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Chalex said:


> It sounds like you're not sure that it would be okay to have a second dog in your apartment. I think you need to ask before bringing home a second dog. You don't want be in the position of having to move or get rid of a dog.
> 
> Also, if your walls are thin you might think about the noise. Two dogs make more noise than one mostly because they get each other going (while playing or when they hear something). In an apartment, if no one is complaining about your dog you might not want to rock the boat.


Believe me, everyone around us are much louder than we ever could be. We are lucky in that this apartment doesn't have thin walls at all. You cannot hear a thing from the neighbors unless you are standing right in front of their door or window. My windows face a wooded area, so there's no issue with noise traveling to the neighbors. Upstairs is a yippy little shitzu who never shuts up. But unless you are directly outside her apartment, you don't hear it. She's very cute, so everyone tolerates her.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

coco said:


> Slowly raising hand...
> 
> Yes, I got Lola, and I regret it all the time. She's a very sweet dog, so it isn't that. Coco was the "perfect" dog. I thought she needed a playmate, and I also saw so many here with two dogs. SOOO, I decided I'd get another. We've had two dogs for so long that it didn't seem like a huge deal to us.
> 
> ...



We have an agreement that the retiree will go back to the breeder if it does not work out. Even if it is a year later.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Everything sounds extremely well thought out... I'm super excited for you and hope it works out!!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree with above. Sounds like you've found the right dog to bring in, and worst case she has to go back to the breeder and had a nice vacation at your house.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't regretted adding another dog at all. Bailey was 6 years old when I brought Sophie who was 16 weeks home. Bailey has always been such a mellow dog that I felt that there would be no problem and there hasn't. Both get along with one another great.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I added another fluff after I got my two girls and they did snip and growl but they eventually gto along fine. They all have their tiffs. Even the two I got at the same time fight sometimes. My Emily is the sweet quiet one and she's still the same ,Sasha is still ADD dog,stil the same,demands attention like crazy. We have 4 fluffs and a cocker and we puppy sit my son's german shepherd mix and rottweiller.


Don't mean to hijack this thread, but can you PM me and tell me how your son's two dogs mix with your dogs? My son has a wheaton terrier.


----------

